# Hood's book



## Maine Digger (Mar 19, 2004)

Here's the back cover of the Hood's Sarsparilla book


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Norm 
  Killer book.......I like that !  Is that someones name on the edge of the front cover ?  Brian S.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 19, 2004)

Brian good catch! I've had this for over a year and never took notice of that signature. lol It says 'Lenna E. Skillings, fancy old-time writing. Here's a testimonial from inside, this stuff 'cured' everything from blindness to pimples! lol


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL  Even cures all skin diseases !  That's good stuff !!!!  I find reading like this in your old Hood's book to be very interesting and quite humorous !!!!!
 Yeah , that signature looks to have been made with a quill pen .    
 Thanks Norm for sharing this great book with us , Brian


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice go-with, Norm!  It seems to be in very good condition, too.

 I don't know what the state of the art is these days for conserving this acidic paper.  Formerly, there wasn't much you could do to prevent the paper from yellowing and crumbling.  

 The process may have something to do with humidity (even normal humidity).  If it were my booklet, I would keep it sealed in a zippered freezer bag with a packet of silica gel (the desiccant you find with new shoes or electronics).

 Or, maybe someone has a different idea.

 -----------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 19, 2004)

Harry, the book is in very good condition, it's more of a pamphlet, 7''x8'' with 16 pages. It's incredible what they claimed regarding cures.  Until I picked this up I was unaware that Sarsaparilla was a cure. I do keep it in a acid-free sleeve.  I purchased it from a 86 year-old man at a local flea market who specializes in 'paper'.  I also bought a small book of handwritten tax records from 1837 for the construction of a 'road'.  We talked about marbles the other night, check this one out that I found. Nearly 2'' in diameter! (Actually, it's an agate shift knob)


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 19, 2004)

Kewl!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice book [] ,  The Acid free plastic or paper is a good idea but if you use Silica gel be carefull as too dry is also not good for old paper (although it's better than too much moisture).


----------

